# R & D report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Invited some friends for R & D crappie fishing. Drizzled all day cold and wet. Started out slow as we eliminated patterns and places. Then we got into the big fish bite. 

Out at noon and done by 3:30 pm.. Yes this was not a bad day at all. 










Capt Mike


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

niiice !!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

ooooo Meat trip. Me like


----------



## lunker tuck (Mar 17, 2009)

that's worth suffering for.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a nice mess of fish. I hate cleaning them though. Good eating though.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

wow are they good eating and if so what do they favor? Flounder, trout or striper?


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

awesome....some grits and cheese would go great with that catch...


----------

